# OUYA will make its way to Retail Stores



## IBNobody (Feb 5, 2013)

Because I am an OUYA backer, I received this e-mail last night.



> Our loyal-est loyalists...
> We have some good news today. Because of the support for OUYA you showed, some of our favorite stores are going to carry OUYA when it officially launches to the public in June.
> Just so you know, you're still getting yours as promised, before they're ever in stores. Wanted to be sure you heard that from us.
> For you developers, this means even more OUYAs will soon be in the hands of gamers everywhere, so get makin' on those games...
> ...


 
Apparently, Amazon.com, Best Buy, Gamestop, and Target will be carrying them. 

http://www.amazon.com/ouya/
http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Video-Games/Ouya/pcmcat294500050003.c?id=pcmcat294500050003
http://www.gamestop.com/browse?nav=16k-3-ouya,28zu0
http://www.target.com/p/-/A-14471484

Now, the question is... Will OUYA's hacker-friendly approach (root != voided warranty) last now that it is being sold by major retailers?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 5, 2013)

Can't wait for its all of nothing.

$100 Netflix device but I already have a PS3/Xbox 360/Wii/PC/Vita for that.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 5, 2013)

That shit will never be released in the stores near here.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 5, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> That shit will never be released in the stores near here.


 
There's not a Best Buy near you?

Or Amazon.ca.


----------



## Another World (Feb 5, 2013)

that's pretty amazing that they were able to get those 4 retail outlets. i would love to talk to their marketing guy and find out how they pulled that off. they recently did a coding compo thing, and in 10 days 150 games were produced. as much as people want to hate this, this might actually be the android device that brings more gaming into our homes. at that price, considering what it does, there is a strong possibility that it will develop a scene of coders looking to update current android emulators. kids these days are addicted to the games their parents have on their phones. i've seen kids take over phones and make their own areas just for the games they download. this device would bring those games to the big tv, give parents back their phones, and allow for a family gaming environment. soccer moms love this stuff, they proved it with the wii.

-another world


----------



## gamefan5 (Feb 5, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> That shit will never be released in the stores near here.


Well, this'll be interesting.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 5, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> There's not a Best Buy near you?
> 
> Or Amazon.ca.


 
Nope


----------



## IBNobody (Feb 5, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> That shit will never be released in the stores near here.


 
You can buy one direct from OUYA. They ship internationally.

EDIT: http://shop.ouya.tv/


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 5, 2013)

Can't wait to play all those games made for Smartphones, I'm sure playing them on a huge HD screen is going to be buckets of fun.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 5, 2013)

IBNobody said:


> You can buy one direct from OUYA. They ship internationally.


 
No I can't. I don't have a credit card or a way to buy online. If they want me to buy one, they need to put them in stores near me. Otherwise they won't be getting any money from me.


----------



## Chary (Feb 5, 2013)

I can see potential for this thing. It's pretty cool for them to get retail stores to sell it.


----------



## Another World (Feb 5, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> No I can't. I don't have a credit card or a way to buy online. If they want me to buy one, they need to put them in stores near me. Otherwise they won't be getting any money from me.



you can't buy pre-paid credit cards in canada? the only issue there being that its sometimes difficult to conduct a return, as most can not be reloaded.

-another world


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 5, 2013)

This will bomb hard, I wish them every bit of success but it's not offering anything I can't already get.


----------



## Another World (Feb 5, 2013)

here is a list of confirmed games: http://ouyaforum.com/showthread.php?18-List-of-Games-Coming-to-the-OUYA

-another world


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 5, 2013)

Another World said:


> you can't buy pre-paid credit cards in canada? the only issue there being that its sometimes difficult to conduct a return, as most can not be reloaded.
> 
> -another world


Not here. Well anywhere near me, I'm sure if I travelled to the bigger cities I might, but the ones here can't be used for online purchases. It's fucked.


----------



## narutofan777 (Feb 5, 2013)

ye, ouya came too late. next gen is coming soon.


----------



## raulpica (Feb 5, 2013)

Man, someone's even listed them on Wikipedia as a "8th Gen Console". Oh gawd. The laughters. Can't stop 'em.

Ahem. Anyway, has someone already said that this thing will bomb hard? It will run games that tablets run, without the appeal (for kids) of a tablet.


----------



## emigre (Feb 5, 2013)

In B4 LightKD.


----------



## IBNobody (Feb 5, 2013)

Hadrian said:


> This will bomb hard, I wish them every bit of success but it's not offering anything I can't already get.


 
I bought mine for the hardware. It's powerful, small, and hopefully quiet. (If it isn't quiet, I can replace the fan without voiding the warranty.)


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 5, 2013)

raulpica said:


> Man, someone's even listed them on Wikipedia as a "8th Gen Console". Oh gawd. The laughters. Can't stop 'em.










IBNobody said:


> I bought mine for the hardware. It's powerful (...)


Quad-Core Smartphones are just around the corner - the OUYA is a _"home console"_ that'll be bested by portable devices within a year or two - that's hardly a good thing.


----------



## VMM (Feb 5, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Can't wait for its all of nothing.
> 
> $100 Netflix device but I already have a PS3/Xbox 360/Wii/PC/Vita for that.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 5, 2013)

VMM said:


> Emulators


PS3/XBox 360/PC/Vita (in PSP-Mode) _have_ Emulators.

Especially PC.

PC Master Race.


----------



## VMM (Feb 5, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> PS3/XBox 360/PC/Vita (in PSP-Mode) _have_ Emulators.
> 
> Especially PC.
> 
> PC Master Race.


 
PS3, X360 and PSVita emulators block the possibility of online gaming.
PC... do you have one in your living room?


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 5, 2013)

Hadrian said:


> This will bomb hard, I wish them every bit of success but it's not offering anything I can't already get.





raulpica said:


> Man, someone's even listed them on Wikipedia as a "8th Gen Console" . Oh gawd. The laughters. Can't stop 'em.
> 
> Ahem. Anyway, has someone already said that this thing will bomb hard? It will run games that tablets run, without the appeal (for kids) of a tablet.


Just outright bomb? Not even a minimal success? 

All this effort and support put into it, would be a shame if it didn't have at least some success.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 5, 2013)

VMM said:


> PC... do you have one in your living room?


Actually I do. It's called a Laptop and I can connect it to a TV no problemo, even over HDMI.

All that's needed is some wireless Bluetooth controllers (or USB ones) and you're set.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 5, 2013)

Wow, awesome, even more places for the Ouya to be ignored!


----------



## duffmmann (Feb 5, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> There's not a Best Buy near you?
> 
> Or Amazon.ca.


 
I can't find any local Amazon.ca's for the life of me.  Those stores sure are tough to track down


----------



## chyyran (Feb 5, 2013)

VMM said:


> PC... do you have one in your living room?


----------



## IBNobody (Feb 5, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Quad-Core Smartphones are just around the corner - the OUYA is a _"home console"_ that'll be bested by portable devices within a year or two - that's hardly a good thing.


 
That didn't matter much to me, and that's why I don't care if the console bombs. $99 for the hardware was a good deal, and it still is. It's hard to find an Android system that has USB, Bluetooth, and Ethernet/Wifi, HDMI out and isn't a smartphone or tablet.



Foxi4 said:


> PS3/XBox 360/PC/Vita (in PSP-Mode) _have_ Emulators.
> 
> Especially PC.
> 
> PC Master Race.


 
All of those systems aren't the size of a coffee cup, though. Even my small HTPC is 4x the size of an OUYA.


----------



## VMM (Feb 5, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Actually I do. It's called a Laptop and I can connect it to a TV no problemo, even over HDMI.
> 
> All that's needed is some wireless Bluetooth controllers or a USB one and you're set.


 





Are you disposed to move your laptop to living room,
connect HDMI and power cables, wait until it boot,
configure the Bluetooth controller and then finally run your emulator 
every fucking damn time you want to go oldschool?

It's not handy, and definetly not an elegant, nor a simple solution.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 5, 2013)

VMM said:


> It's not handy, and definetly not an elegant, nor a simple solution.


This hardly elegant way also plays contemporary games and emulates zillions more systems, including "high-end" ones flawlessly. Don't question it.



IBNobody said:


> All of those systems aren't the size of a coffee cup, though. Even my small HTPC is 4x the size of an OUYA.


...why would I be concerned with the size of a home console? You never _move_ your home console, ever. It could be a High Tower for all I care, it's just going to _stand there._


----------



## ilman (Feb 5, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Actually I do. It's called a Laptop and I can connect it to a TV no problemo, even over HDMI.
> 
> All that's needed is some wireless Bluetooth controllers or a USB one and you're set.


Well, not everyone can afford a powerful laptop/PC, so a 100$ machine that can emulate everything up to n64 is quite awesome for them. I also have a beefy laptop and it's quite a pain to connect it to my TV and even if I do connect it, I won't have space for my laptop. The good thing is that I have a phone capable of everything the OUYA can do, so I don't need it.


----------



## VMM (Feb 5, 2013)

Ron said:


>


 
That's not handy, and makes your room fuggly as hell.
Oyua is a simple, elegant, yet cheap solution


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 5, 2013)

VMM said:


> That's not handy, and makes your room fuggly as hell.


_Wat?_

How is putting a Desktop/Laptop in place of a console fugly? It's just a _box._

As for the _cheap_ argument, you _get what you pay for_, if you catch my drift. If you want a _poordroid_, fine - I prefere a powerhouse.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 5, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> How is putting a Desktop/Laptop in place of a console fugly? It's just a _box._


 
But the Ouya is a small box. That makes it better!

EDIT: The Ouya is basically a woefully underpowered console or a laughably overpowered paperweight. Take your pick, folks.


----------



## emigre (Feb 5, 2013)

My room is already an ugly mess 

Ergo I don't need the Ouya.


----------



## raulpica (Feb 5, 2013)

IBNobody said:


> That didn't matter much to me, and that's why I don't care if the console bombs. $99 for the hardware was a good deal, and it still is. It's hard to find an Android system that has USB, Bluetooth, and Ethernet/Wifi, HDMI out and isn't a smartphone or tablet.


You can already get a quad-core Exynos Android device, big as the Ouya, which packs a LOT more punch than it and has all those features. Well, pretty much for that sum. Maybe it won't have a nice casing, but it'll be certainly more useful than the Ouya is.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 5, 2013)

VMM said:


> That's not handy, and makes your room fuggly as hell.
> Oyua is a simple, elegant, yet cheap solution


 
How is it ugly? There's a mess of wires (not dissing your room man but that's the only "unsightly" thing) but every room with a lot of electronics has it.

If you want something to emulate, go use a Wii. It's cheap, it emulates well (basically anything from video gaming's start to SNES is fine, N64 games are alright with homebrew emu and fine with VC, PSX games are passable), and it has its own goddamn games. Plus Netflix, plus a web browser, plus a lot of other stuff.

There's already a ton of Android-based emulation devices. Use TV Out. Problem solved.

Also where is this promise of "online play"?


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 5, 2013)

Gahars said:


> But the Ouya is a small box. That makes it better!


_Poordroids gonna Poordroid._

OUYA just has a _"cool"_ factor because it's _"Indie"_ even though it isn't - it's totally corporate just like any other system of its kind. Plus it's Android, and Android is the new iOS as of late - if something runs Android, it's cool by proxy. They're shoving it into everything lately, and I'm not saying it's a _bad_ system - it's just not a _gaming-oriented_ system, it's for portable devices.


----------



## chyyran (Feb 5, 2013)

VMM said:


> That's not handy, and makes your room fuggly as hell.
> Oyua is a simple, elegant, yet cheap solution


Actually, once I get around to sorting out the wires, it'll look pretty nice. If I wanted to, I could just hide it behind the TV stand, there's a ton of room back there.

It's very handy, if I want to use a KB+M, I have that laptop rest there, if I want to watch TV, I have an MCE remote, if I want to use a controller, I have an F710. If I wanted to use Dolphin, I have a bluetooth dongle in there as well. It truly is a very elegant solution.

The Desktop of that PC has 3 large icons that are easily selectable with an MCE remote, not to mention it boots straight into XBMC. I can simply start Steam, or any emulator from within XBMC. In fact, I'm currently writing a standalone frontend for my emulators. 

If I wanted to play Android games, WindowsAndroid, BlueStacks, are all options, and though the Ouya may be a better alternative for Android living room gaming, I already have a Galaxy Tab 7, and an iPad 2 as well for mobile gaming in general.

I never said the Ouya was bad, but I'm not willing to part with a hundred bucks for it yet. Everything it offers can be had on a PC, and most of the time, it'd be a superior experience. I'd much rather save up for a PS3, which I am currently doing.

Besides, PC emulators are 10x better than Android ones. Let me know when I can play Wii and PS2 games in 1080p on Android.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 5, 2013)

They do have a point. For an almost no presences, small budget/cheap games,some emulators,easy to move and set up is quite a useful device.
It still has onlive as well.

Surely they could get more out of it since it isn't bog down by phone and multitasking centric software.

This device isn't aimed at people who have a lot of money on hand.


----------



## IBNobody (Feb 5, 2013)

raulpica said:


> You can already get a quad-core Exynos Android device, big as the Ouya, which packs a LOT more punch than it and has all those features. Well, pretty much for that sum. Maybe it won't have a nice casing, but it'll be certainly more useful than the Ouya is.


 
Interesting. Do you have a link? Pricing?


----------



## chyyran (Feb 5, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> They do have a point. For an almost no presences, small budget/cheap games,some emulators,easy to move and set up is quite a useful device.
> It still has onlive as well.
> 
> Surely they could get more out of it since it isn't bog down by phone and multitasking centric software.


 
Many people on here already have a nice rig set up for emulation, be it PC, PS3, X360, or even Wii. Anyone who cares about emulation already has a way to do so. Anyone who calls themselves a gamer can already do so. Anyone who's looking to get into gaming, provided they did prior research, they would know that the Ouya is not the ideal device to do so, same with Emulators. If you're looking to do some lower end emulation possibly up to N64, you can get an Android stick or Raspberry Pi for ~$30 If you're looking to do some higher-end emulation, or some more playable N64 you can get a PC or PS360/Wii depending on your budget. All options offer more advantages than the Ouya, be it price, more quality games, and overall is just a better investment.

The Ouya is like the Wii Mini. An overpriced, for it's usefulness, product to trick unsuspecting parents into buying it for their kids.



IBNobody said:


> Interesting. Do you have a link? Pricing?


This is what a quick Google for Exynos came up

You'd need to shove it in a case, but one could easily fit in an Ouya case, provided that you can get an Ouya case somewhere.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 5, 2013)

Ron said:


> The Ouya is like the Wii Mini. An overpriced, for it's usefulness, product to trick unsuspecting parents into buying it for their kids.


I disagree.

The OUYA is a product for _hardcore Indie gamers_ who _Fight the Power_ and want to _go againts The Man_ by buying an _"Indie"_ console instead of paying royalites to the _nasty Corporate bourgeoisie._

In other words, it's a product for people with their heads up their asses.


----------



## chyyran (Feb 5, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I disagree.
> 
> The OUYA is a product for _hardcore Indie gamers_ who _Fight the Power_ and want to go _againts The Man_ by buying an _"Indie"_ console instead of paying royalites to the _nasty Corporate bourgeoisie._
> 
> In other words, it's a product for people with their heads up their asses.


 
Wouldn't the _hardcore Indie gamers_ order it online? Perhaps it's both, why else would they sell in retail stores?


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 5, 2013)

Ron said:


> Wouldn't the _hardcore Indie gamers_ order it online? Perhaps it's both, why else would they sell in retail stores?


_Hardcore Indie gamers_ order things only via a telegraph. It's more _Hip_ that way.


----------



## chyyran (Feb 5, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> _Hardcore Indie gamers_ order things only via a telegraph. It's more _Hip_ that way.


--- -. . / --- ..- -.-- .- / .--. .-.. . .- ... .


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 5, 2013)

Ron said:


> --- -. . / --- ..- -.-- .- / .--. .-.. . .- ... .


To be fair, ordering by Fax is also acceptable.

Bonus points for using Morse.


----------



## urbanman2004 (Feb 5, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Can't wait to play all those games made for Smartphones, I'm sure playing them on a huge HD screen is going to be buckets of fun.


Were you being sarcastic about that, hint "buckets of fun"? Never been big on games made for my phone


----------



## VMM (Feb 5, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> _Wat?_
> 
> How is putting a Desktop/Laptop in place of a console fugly? It's just a _box._
> 
> As for the _cheap_ argument, you _get what you pay for_, if you catch my drift. If you want a _poordroid_, fine - I prefere a powerhouse.





Guild McCommunist said:


> How is it ugly? There's a mess of wires (not dissing your room man but that's the only "unsightly" thing) but every room with a lot of electronics has it.
> 
> If you want something to emulate, go use a Wii. It's cheap, it emulates well (basically anything from video gaming's start to SNES is fine, N64 games are alright with homebrew emu and fine with VC, PSX games are passable), and it has its own goddamn games. Plus Netflix, plus a web browser, plus a lot of other stuff.
> 
> ...





Ron said:


> Actually, once I get around to sorting out the wires, it'll look pretty nice. If I wanted to, I could just hide it behind the TV stand, there's a ton of room back there.
> 
> It's very handy, if I want to use a KB+M, I have that laptop rest there, if I want to watch TV, I have an MCE remote, if I want to use a controller, I have an F710. If I wanted to use Dolphin, I have a bluetooth dongle in there as well. It truly is a very elegant solution.
> 
> ...


 
Damn, I'm no architect, but your design and harmony notion is absurd and nonsense.
Having something so huge, and so visible at your living room is definitely fugly.

Take a look at this:






See, it's beautiful, it's elegant, and it's simple.
Electronics, there are, but nothing big, or that calls too much attention 
Cables? Yes, they exist, but they aren't really visible for anyone who isn't looking for them.
I won't enter in argument about color harmony since you're running away from the basic.

Oyua could fit perfectly on a room like this.
Try putting a PC on this and see if it looks good.

If you want to pack a PC powered machine on your living room there are some Alienware devices that would do it fine.


----------



## raulpica (Feb 5, 2013)

IBNobody said:


> Interesting. Do you have a link? Pricing?


http://www.hardkernel.com/renewal_2011/products/prdt_info.php?g_code=G135341359084

Oh boy. Just $69. Smaller than the Ouya and more powerful  Bluetooth comes in form of $5 USB dongle, and WiFi, well.. Grab a $10 USB WiFi 

And for a little more than the Ouya goes for:
http://www.hardkernel.com/renewal_2011/products/prdt_info.php?g_code=G135235611947

1.7 Quad-Core, 2GB of RAM... well, this thing is pretty much a powerhouse.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 5, 2013)

VMM said:


> _*Proves MY point for whatever reason*_








You were saying? I see a lot of space there, _enough to house 3 High-End PC's, in fact._

That, and _wow - Most Inconvenient Living Room Design in the World_. These things work great on a drawing or photos, but _nobody lives like this. It's not comfortable. At all._



urbanman2004 said:


> Were you being sarcastic about that, hint "buckets of fun"? Never been big on games made for my phone


I thought that was relatively clear.


----------



## chyyran (Feb 5, 2013)

VMM said:


> Damn, I'm no architect, but your design and harmony notion is absurd and nonsense.
> Having something so huge, and so visible at your living room is definitely fugly.
> 
> Take a look at this:
> ...


 
If you can afford that room, you can sure as hell afford to have a PC custom built _into the wall_.

Why the fuck would you want an _Ouya_ which is marketed as a cheap device if you can afford that room? No, sir, you'd want to have a PC built into the very room. Perhaps even an X360 or and a PS3 hidden in those cupboards, with the wires going inside the wall.


----------



## IBNobody (Feb 5, 2013)

Ron said:


> This is what a quick Google for Exynos came up
> 
> You'd need to shove it in a case, but one could easily fit in an Ouya case, provided that you can get an Ouya case somewhere.


 

I found those, too, but again, the OUYA wins out. They either don't have WiFi, or they don't have Bluetooth, or they don't have either. I don't want to add a USB dongle to the system either because that defeats the purpose. Peripherals like that can't be counted on to work every time.

As a fellow HTPC user, you know how much you hate it when your hardware breaks down. I'm trying to avoid that.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 5, 2013)

And it will bomb worse than the Vita.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 5, 2013)

soulx said:


> And it will bomb worse than the Vita.


We should start looking for shelter, the mushroom cloud might cover an area equivalent to the size of Australia.


----------



## chyyran (Feb 5, 2013)

IBNobody said:


> I found those, too, but again, the OUYA wins out. They either don't have WiFi, or they don't have Bluetooth, or they don't have either. I don't want to add a USB dongle to the system either because that defeats the purpose. Peripherals like that can't be counted on to work every time.
> 
> As a fellow HTPC user, you know how much you hate it when your hardware breaks down. I'm trying to avoid that.


 


As a fellow HTPC user, I'd like to tell you that the Ouya is frankly, _a piece of crap_ when it comes to HTPC uses. Solely because XBMC for Android is currently very early in development. There are much, much better alternatives for a low profile HTPC.


Here's the Zotac ZBOX, slap OpenELEC or XBMCbuntu on it

Better yet, just build your own Micro-ITX machine if you're looking for low profile. All hardware breaks down eventually. Even the Ouya.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 5, 2013)

It would be funny if it sold well against all this 'hating'.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 5, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> It would be funny if it sold well against all this 'hating'.


It would be funny if they found all the E.T cartridges Atari hid in the desert while they're trying to find a good spot to bury the left-over OUYA's.


----------



## VMM (Feb 5, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> You were saying? I see a lot of space there, _enough to house 3 High-End PC's, in fact._
> 
> That, and _wow - Most Inconvenient Living Room Design in the World_. These things work great on a drawing or photos, but _nobody lives like this. It's not comfortable. At all._


 





You really think your PC would fit there?!
Do you need glasses? or you really don't know what you're talking about?

It would not fit, unless we're talking about some specific PC like this:




which was in my previous post.
Or if you're talking about building an specific PC according to your and your living room needs



Ron said:


> If you can afford that room, you can sure as hell afford to have a PC custom built _into the wall_.
> 
> *Unless you have a 1 meter thick wall, you can't do this.*
> 
> Why the fuck would you want an _Ouya_ which is marketed as a cheap device if you can afford that room? No, sir, you'd want to have a PC built into the very room. Perhaps even an X360 or a PS3 hidden in those cupboards, with the wires going inside the wall.


 
I would buy an steambox, but that doesn't have to do with this case.
I already have a PS3, and I want to buy an PS4,
but honestly, I would enjoy playing my favorite SNES games on the living room.

Oyua is upgradeable, so with time it will emulate even more systems.


----------



## chyyran (Feb 5, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> It would be funny if it sold well against all this 'hating'.


It doesn't matter whether it sells well or not. It's simply not worth $100 in my point of view, and many others. If it does sell well, great, the guys over there at Ouya get to swim in piles of cash. I don't really care, I just want to state my point that the Ouya is not the best solution for gaming, HTPC, price-effective(ness?)


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 5, 2013)

VMM said:


> You really think your PC would fit there?!


That TV there looks like it's at least 40" big and the stereos are at least half its length - yes, I do declare _you'd fit a PC in that hole_, and if not, get a smaller PC case or have two shelves rather than three. Don't look for problems in this - _you can_ have a tasteful-looking PC under your TV with no issues whatsoever.


----------



## IBNobody (Feb 5, 2013)

Ron said:


> As a fellow HTPC user, I'd like to tell you that the Ouya is frankly, _a piece of crap_ when it comes to HTPC uses. Solely because XBMC for Android is currently very early in development. There are much, much better alternatives for a low profile HTPC.
> 
> Here's the Zotac ZBOX, slap OpenELEC or XBMCbuntu on it
> 
> Better yet, just build your own Micro-ITX machine if you're looking for low profile. All hardware breaks down eventually. Even the Ouya.


 
Those are more than $99 and you have to maintain them. They run Linux, and you have to maintain it. If it's all one piece, there's less you have to worry about. If it runs Android, it's pretty much hands-off (but with all the perks of Linux).


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 5, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> It would be funny if they found all the E.T cartridges Atari hid in the desert while they're trying to find a good spot to bury the left-over OUYA's.


Surely with all those OUYA's rebuilt together, you could resell them as gaming android pc's.


----------



## chyyran (Feb 5, 2013)

VMM said:


> Or if you're talking about building an specific PC according to your and your living room needs
> 
> I would buy an steambox, but that doesn't have to do with this case.
> I already have a PS3, and I want to buy an PS4,
> ...


 
Regardless of whether the Ouya will be upgradable (from what I've seen, it's neither modular, nor do they have plans for upgrades), Emulators for PC will always be superior. The demand, power, and ease of programming is much greater for PC.

As well, have you _ever_ built a PC? Half the case is used for airflow. The parts don't actually take up that much space. If you can afford that living room, you can easily build a PC that will fit into ~15cm thick walls. Especially with liquid cooling.


----------



## VMM (Feb 5, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> That TV there looks at least 40" big and the stereo's are at least half its lenght - yes, I do declare _you'd fit a PC in that hole_, and if not, get a smaller PC case.


 
Physically, it fits, but I'm sure you already know that's not the meaning of fit in my post.


----------



## chyyran (Feb 5, 2013)

IBNobody said:


> Those are more than $99 and you have to maintain them. They run Linux, and you have to maintain it. If it's all one piece, there's less you have to worry about. If it runs Android, it's pretty much hands-off (but with all the perks of Linux).


If you want less than $99, get a ~$40 android stick.


----------



## mrtofu (Feb 5, 2013)

deleted


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 5, 2013)

VMM said:


> Physically, it fits, but I'm sure you already know that's not the meaning of fit in my post.


There are tasteful horizontal cases for PC's on the market. In fact, many manufacturers build cases _specifically for that purpose._ Accept it, your point was made null and void.


Get this microATX mainboard with twin PCI-E slots. Equip it with an i7, two NVidia's in SLI and as much RAM as you see fit - it has 6 slots.
Get a Horizontal PC Case.
Profit?


----------



## chyyran (Feb 5, 2013)

VMM said:


> Physically, it fits, but I'm sure you already know that's not the meaning of fit in my post.


 

From what I'm getting, you want a cheap, elegant solution, to fit into an extremely expensive looking living room?

Why not get a more expensive solution instead? Slim cases, or like I said, build it into the wall. You already splurged on the room, why not splurge on a shiny new PC? Why be a cheapass now and get _the Ouya_ of all things?



WatchGintama said:


> Good bye xbox and playstation.




Though I highly doubt so, even if the Ouya becomes our new gaming overlords, and this is stretching it, Sony, has a highest chance, still not a large one, to go under, but both Microsoft and Nintendo have giant bags of money.


----------



## VMM (Feb 5, 2013)

Ron said:


> Regardless of whether the Ouya will be upgradable (from what I've seen, it's neither modular, nor do they have plans for upgrades), Emulators for PC will always be superior. The demand, power, and ease of programming is much greater for PC.
> 
> As well, have you _ever_ built a PC? Half the case is used for airflow. The parts don't actually take up that much space.If you can afford that living room, you can easily build a PC that will fit into ~20cm thick walls. Especially with liquid cooling.


 


VMM said:


> Or if you're talking about building an specific PC according to your and your living room needs



Yes, I did, and as I said, If you built a PC acording to those needs, then it's fine.
If you have a PC that compatc, the shelves would be enough for it.

No need for breaking your walls on such ordinary thing


----------



## IBNobody (Feb 5, 2013)

Ron said:


> If you want less than $99, get a ~$40 android stick.


 
Are you sure that they sell those with both built-in WiFi and built-in Bluetooth?


----------



## chyyran (Feb 5, 2013)

VMM said:


> Yes, I did, and as I said, If you built a PC acording to those needs, then it's fine.
> If you have a PC that compact, the shelves would be enough for it.
> 
> No need for breaking your walls on such ordinary thing


 
My PC is custom built. Anyone who buys a pre-made PC for gaming is an idiot. Piston/Steambox included.




IBNobody said:


> Are you sure that they sell those with both built-in WiFi and built-in Bluetooth?


Built-in WiFi is a must. Many sticks come with a bluetooth dongle that works with it, or work with most if not all.
Check Wololo's review of the MK802 stick to see how he set it up. 
The MK802 is ~$30-60 dollars depending on shipping, and retailer.
However, what you pay is what you get. And Android is a shitty way to watch TV anyways, XBMC is basically the best way to set up an HTPC, and on Android, it's shit.


----------



## VMM (Feb 5, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> There are tasteful horizontal cases for PC's on the market. In fact, many manufacturers build cases _specifically for that purpose._ Accept it, your point was made null and void.


 
My whole point was:







This is not a good solution.
If you have any better solution like a compact PC, ok, but that doesn't have to do with the case


----------



## Fishaman P (Feb 5, 2013)

If this gets popular I will be PISSED.

The reason?  We need an open gaming system with a strong CPU and a strong GPU with OpenGL ES 3 support.
I want my Dolphin!


----------



## VMM (Feb 5, 2013)

Ron said:


> My PC is custom built. Anyone who buys a pre-made PC for gaming is an idiot. Piston/Steambox included.


 
Wasn't your PC that on the photo I just reposted?


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 5, 2013)

VMM said:


> My whole point was: This is not a good solution.
> If you have any better solution like a compact PC, ok, but that doesn't have to do with the case


My solution is called "MicroATX mainboard with twin PCI-E, 6 RAM memory slots and an LGA socket in it", as in my edited post. That can easily rival any high-end PC and remain relatively small in size.


----------



## IBNobody (Feb 5, 2013)

Ron said:


> My PC is custom built. Anyone who buys a pre-made PC for gaming is an idiot. Piston/Steambox included.


 
Ever realize you keep fixing the same problems over and over and over? If you haven't gotten tired of that yet, wait another 10-20 years. It gets old.


----------



## chyyran (Feb 5, 2013)

VMM said:


> Wasn't your PC that on the photo I just reposted?


I only have limited resources, and chose a balance between size, form-factor, power, and price. If I could afford that room you posted, I'd buy a much more low profile, and expensive case, with liquid cooling. 



IBNobody said:


> Ever realize you keep fixing the same problems over and over and over? If you haven't gotten tired of that yet, wait another 10-20 years. It gets old.


What problems? The only problem I've faced is my disappointment in Emulator Frontends. They suck. HyperSpin is ugly, and has no scraping, and ones that do scrape my ROMs are ugly. Rom Collection Browser is good for XBMC, but I like a standalone solution.
In 10-20 years, that PC will be obsolete, and I would have built a new one, or upgraded it to the point where the original hardware no longer exists. Its part of the fun! Hell, in 10-20 years, the NAS that holds my TV show collection would have broke down anyways, so it doesn't matter whether the PC gets old or not!


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 5, 2013)

PC in the wall and 1M thick walls..... my masonry bit and I have visited a few houses with a basement to build a file server (read half nice NAS) and a couple of media clients in them and run a HDMI cable (they go up to 15 meters) plus remote control wire up through the floor.

I see we are having an aesthetics debate of sorts though and other than that nice photoshoot being hugely impractical and built in a room bigger than most I have seen in houses I am not seeing the initial problem or problems with the "fixes", I guess this is why I do not get called to make things look pretty. Probably relevant XKCD- http://xkcd.com/670/

That said re: Alienware.




My conclusion... to look cool one need only attach gaudy LEDs to things.....


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 5, 2013)

You must be absolutely fucking retarded if you can't fit a Xbox 360 or a PS3 in your living room efficiently. Even more so with the Wii and Wii U because those consoles are really small.

If your whole argument for the Ouya is "It's small so it can fit in your set up!" then you should stand back a second and realize just how few straws you're grasping at.


----------



## IBNobody (Feb 5, 2013)

Ron said:


> What problems? The only problem I've faced is my disappointment in Emulator Frontends. They suck. HyperSpin is ugly, and has no scraping, and ones that do scrape my ROMs are ugly. Rom Collection Browser is good for XBMC, but I like a standalone solution.
> In 10-20 years, that PC will be obsolete, and I would have built a new one, or upgraded it to the point where the original hardware no longer exists. Its part of the fun! Hell, in 10-20 years, the NAS that holds my TV show collection would have broke down anyways, so it doesn't matter whether the PC gets old or not!


 
You're saying that all your hardware worked the first time? All your drivers? All your software installs? And you've had no problems other then emulation? They're coming. You know they are. 

Some people buy pre-configured systems for gaming/HTPC/whatever because they are idiots. Others buy them because they are tired of fixing problems and just want something that works.

I'm tired of fixing problems. I'd rather buy an all-in-one unit cheaply and throw it away if it breaks beyond my soldering skills to repair. 

The OUYA just so happens to have some attractive features for its $99 price point that made it worth a purchase. Nothing else I've seen that runs Android comes with WiFi and BlueTooth built in for $99.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 5, 2013)

Also, you wanna see a mess?







This is how I play my games. I don't give a fuck how "sleek" the Ouya is.

EDIT: For those of you wonder, that's God of War Saga, Far Cry 3, Anarchy Reigns, Uncharted Dual Pack, inFamous Collection, and MGS4 on my tower.

From left to right: Wii (w/ hard drive), Xbox 360, PS3 Super Slim, PS2 (above it), and a PSX (above that).


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 5, 2013)

Holy Shit.

Do you guys live at home?

I would get strangled to death if my parents found my room or any another part of the house I use on a regular basis like that.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 5, 2013)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Holy Shit.
> 
> Do you guys live at home?
> 
> I would get strangled to death if my parents found my room or any another part of the house I use on a regular basis like that.


 
Dude I'm like... 19 and go to a community college. So yeah.

Side note this is my room not the living room. Only three people live in my house anyway and my brother's room is even messier. But he also has guns in there.


----------



## chyyran (Feb 6, 2013)

IBNobody said:


> You're saying that all your hardware worked the first time? All your drivers? All your software installs? And you've had no problems other then emulation? They're coming. You know they are.
> 
> Some people buy pre-configured systems for gaming/HTPC/whatever because they are idiots. Others buy them because they are tired of fixing problems and just want something that works.
> 
> ...


 

I'd rather face a few problems than waste a hundred bucks on a pile of crap.

The OUYA is not good for an HTPC. Not, simply because XBMC on Android is crap. It plays Android apps really well though, if that's what you want.

It's certainly not what I want for an HTPC. I want to be able to game, play games from systems ranging from the 2600 to the Wii, from _Doom_ to _Skyrim_. I want to be able to watch 1080p TV Shows without stutter, in any format, AVI, MP4, MKV, I want to be able to browse the web comfortably, without having to bother with a touch-oriented interface, or crashes due to lack of RAM. I want to be able to improve, to customize my hardware, and software.

I don't want fucking _Angry Birds,_ although I could if I wanted to.

Can the OUYA do that? I'd rather spend more money than to spend less on something that's not worth that amount of money in the first place.


----------



## IBNobody (Feb 6, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Also, you wanna see a mess?
> 
> This is how I play my games. I don't give a fuck how "sleek" the Ouya is.


 
Ever have plans on getting married? I showed that picture to my wife, and she said she could never live in a house like that. 
(Though if I were single, I can see your point.)


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 6, 2013)

IBNobody said:


> Ever have plans on getting married? I showed that picture to my wife, and she said she could never live in a house like that.
> (Though if I were single, I can see your point.)


 
Well it'd be much better in my own set up, not much organization I can do here. Except for maybe move the PSX out of there and the DVD player.


----------



## The Milkman (Feb 6, 2013)

Wow, why does everyone hate this console so much? Its 100 bucks for a powerful tablet without a screen, I think thats pretty damn reasonable, especially if you dont have any devices capable of doing that kind of stuff, not everyone can afford game consoles (or multiple ones), Im pretty sure some Fox'es we have around here tend to forget that.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 6, 2013)

Zantigo said:


> Its 100 bucks for a powerful tablet without a screen.


 
So it's nothing like a tablet?

I just don't see what's so special about it when there's been tons of Android devices and consoles on the market before. If you wanted a $100 Netflix/Hulu Plus/emulator machine, buy a Wii. And it has its own games too.


----------



## IBNobody (Feb 6, 2013)

Ron said:


> I'd rather face a few problems than waste a hundred bucks on a pile of crap.
> 
> The OUYA is not good for an HTPC. Not, simply because XBMC on Android is crap. It plays Android apps really well though, if that's what you want.
> 
> ...


 
It meets my needs, but it doesn't meet yours. Don't buy it. I won't be heartbroken. Again, I don't care if it tanks. 

(By the way: Web browsing sucks on a 50" TV, no matter what your interface. The TV is just too big.)


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 6, 2013)

YAY! I read about this earlier today. My wife says that this will most likely be my birthday present, especially since I have been talking about this console since last year 

EDIT:


emigre said:


> In B4 LightKD.


LMFAO!!! Really?!


----------



## The Milkman (Feb 6, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> So it's nothing like a tablet?
> 
> I just don't see what's so special about it when there's been tons of Android devices and consoles on the market before. If you wanted a $100 Netflix/Hulu Plus/emulator machine, buy a Wii. And it has its own games too.


 
I didn't begin comparing it to a tablet, but since you guys think that all it does is tablet stuff, why not? 

Android consoles? What Android consoles? 

What if I don't want Wii games? What if I don't want to go through the trouble of hacking my Wii? The Wii homebrew community isn't even half as large or robust as Android developer community, so chances are I'm going to get better indie games (not to mention OnLive which pretty much gives me HD Console games which the Wii lacks) and the best part is it can do ALL of this right out of the box. If you assume everyone is buying a console for the same reasons then its pretty easy to say another console would be better.


----------



## Another World (Feb 6, 2013)

IBNobody said:


> Are you sure that they sell those with both built-in WiFi and built-in Bluetooth?



http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/872297630/gamestick-the-most-portable-tv-games-console-ever

-another world


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 6, 2013)

Zantigo said:


> I didn't begin comparing it to a tablet, but since you guys think that all it does is tablet stuff, why not?
> 
> Android consoles? What Android consoles?
> 
> What if I don't want Wii games? What if I don't want to go through the trouble of hacking my Wii? The Wii homebrew community isn't even half as large or robust as Android developer community, so chances are I'm going to get better indie games (not to mention OnLive which pretty much gives me HD Console games which the Wii lacks) and the best part is it can do ALL of this right out of the box. If you assume everyone is buying a console for the same reasons then its pretty easy to say another console would be better.


 

I want to agree with most of what you said but I still love my Wii *hugging Wii console* too much to put Ouya on THAT much of a pedestal. With that said, I'm stoked about the Ouya! OnLive is the big draw for me and there are some really good Android games that I would love to play on the big screen. I honestly do NOT like the controller. Yes the touch pad is OK for web browsing but I would have preferred a 3.5 inch HVGA screen. Hell, even a 2.5 inch QVGA would have been better (budget and controller size wise). I was hoping for some low end Wii U like interaction. Also the button coloring conflicts with OnLive. It's not that huge of a deal as long as I can use my 360 wired controller with the console. Furthermore I did have some correspondence with the Ouya crew and I do know that there are no limitations on what controller can be used as long as someone writes code for it so, I'm hoping that someone (can't be me right now, still working on my project) will make a motion heavy game soon.

Right now I still plan to do most of my gaming on my Wii and my HD style gaming on Ouya. Wii U has turned me off with all of the catering to the hardcore and dat price point. Hell, I'd like to see JXD make a Ouya companion app for their controller style tablets and maybe some interaction between the two devices.


----------



## IBNobody (Feb 6, 2013)

Another World said:


> http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/872297630/gamestick-the-most-portable-tv-games-console-ever
> 
> -another world


 
That works too. It's also the same price as the OUYA once you include the dock.

It has less of a chance of succeeding though because it just didn't get the publicity that OUYA's record-breaking Kickstarter fund generated.


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 6, 2013)

IBNobody said:


> That works too. It's also the same price as the OUYA once you include the dock.
> 
> It has less of a chance of succeeding though because it just didn't get the publicity that OUYA's record-breaking Kickstarter fund generated.


 
I don't think it will succeed because of the lack of L2/R2 ... Seriously, what the hell were they thinking?!


----------



## nando (Feb 6, 2013)

I am genuinely excited for this. I'm not gonna buy it, but I am excited.


----------



## totalnoob617 (Feb 6, 2013)

hey,on the bright side  if you get sick of it ,you can stab a pencil through the top and use it as a dreidle LOL
who designed this thing shlomo goldstein


----------



## Sicklyboy (Feb 6, 2013)

I feel like I'm the only person here who would toss $100 for this just for the hell of it. I think it's kinda neat, regardless of what it does, because let me explain to you my setup.

As far as my displays go, I have a side-by-side 26" Vizio LCD TV and a 22" Hannspree LCD monitor.

The tv has its output routed to it through a Yamaha stereo receiver that powers a 5.1 surround setup.

TO THE RECEIVER I have connected the following: My Wii, my Xbox 360, My PS3, my Xbox, a Roku SX, a Raspberry Pi, my desktop (gaming) and my home server rig.



So, let's break this down. My desktop can do everything that the Wii does. I do not need the Wii there.

My 360 and my PS3, which I seldom use - I'd keep the 360, probably don't need the PS3 there.

I don't use my Xbox and thus do not need it there.

With the exception of some specialized channels afaik, the Roku is redundant.

I plan to use the Raspberry Pi for stuff that is, again, redundant.

My desktop can emulate any system that has a working emulator for it.

What does my server host to me? All of my media content, my roms, some game servers, vent (to be replaced with Mumble), SFTP, HTTP, PlexMediaServer. So, again, my server is pretty redundant too.

But having all of this stuff here is pretty fucking neat. I don't care how redundant any of it is, I like having toys. I like having things to play with. At that price point, I'll fucking buy an Ouya.

Edit - to boot, this is all in about a 5'x5x corner of my bedroom, the exception being the server which is underneath my bed.


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 6, 2013)

The 8-GB of storage is a downer. I have a 8-GB tablet and I can cay that if it wasn't for "Directory Bind" and my 16-GB micro SD card, I would be one fussy gamer  Hell, Wild Blood is 3 freaking gigs with Batman coming in close at over 2 gigs.


----------



## chyyran (Feb 6, 2013)

Zantigo said:


> Wow, why does everyone hate this console so much? Its 100 bucks for a powerful tablet without a screen, I think thats pretty damn reasonable, especially if you dont have any devices capable of doing that kind of stuff, not everyone can afford game consoles (or multiple ones), Im pretty sure some Fox'es we have around here tend to forget that.


 

While true that some people can't afford to buy consoles, the Ouya is not the most price efficient either. The GameStick is 30 bucks cheaper, and does about the same things. That's ignoring the fact that if you can't afford a game console, you probably can't afford a TV that accepts HDMI as well. The cheapest "decent" TV that accepts HDMI I could find is about $150 to $200. That's about the flea market price of a PS3 or XBOX. It also happens to be around the MSRP for a brand new Wii console. If I was in this situation, I'd save up a bit more to be able to nab that Wii. Most families in this situation do not have a shiny new LCD/LED. They have a good ol' CRT. The Ouya, does not have RCA output.


Zantigo said:


> I didnt begin comparing it to a tablet, but since you guys think that all it does is tablet stuff, why not?
> 
> Android consoles? What Android consoles?
> 
> What if I dont want Wii games? What if I dont want to go through the trouble of hacking my Wii? The Wii homebrew community isnt even half as large or robust as Android developer community, so chances are im going to get better indie games (not to mention OnLive which pretty much gives me HD Console games which the Wii lacks) and the best part is it can do ALL of this right out of the box. If you assume everyone is buying a console for the same reasons then its pretty easy to say another console would be better.


 

Going back to your previous price argument, if one is poor, they probably do not have fast enough internet to achieve HD console gaming through OnLive. At best, it'll look like a 360p video of the game on YouTube, At worst, it'll be a slideshow. However, 360p doesn't look too bad on a CRT 

And yes, it can do it ALL out of the box, but barely half as well as a PC.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 6, 2013)

LightyKD said:


> The 8-GB of storage is a downer. I have a 8-GB tablet and I can cay that if it wasn't for "Directory Bind" and my 16-GB micro SD card, I would be one fussy gamer  Hell, Wild Blood is 3 freaking gigs with Batman coming in close at over 2 gigs.


Does Ouya have a expansible and/or upgradable memory?


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 6, 2013)

Sicklyboy said:


> I feel like I'm the only person here who would toss $100 for this just for the hell of it.


I would also toss $100 for this just for the hell of it, but merely because I collect video game consoles - I don't need to make up contrived reasons as to why _"this is useful"_ when the hardware I already have does the same things only better, and I'm willing to wager that most users on this forum do have such hardware as well. 

It's neat for the sake of playing Android games on the big screen if you don't already have an Android device with a TV Out of some sort, find youself unwilling to get one for big bucks and want something cheap or simply for the Collector's Value.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Feb 6, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> You must be absolutely fucking retarded if you can't fit a Xbox 360 or a PS3 in your living room efficiently. Even more so with the Wii and Wii U because those consoles are really small.
> 
> If your whole argument for the Ouya is "It's small so it can fit in your set up!" then you should stand back a second and realize just how few straws you're grasping at.


 
I think a better solution would be to stand back and just think on what the fuck you did with your life to end up with such a small room, and maybe stop gaming and get your ass in gear.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 6, 2013)

IBNobody said:


> Ever have plans on getting married? I showed that picture to my wife, and she said she could never live in a house like that.
> (Though if I were single, I can see your point.)


That looks very much like to how mine and my girlfriend's room looked like when I was staying over at hers during the holidays last year, except y'know, she's a gamer herself.

I too dislike _total mess_ - nobody wants to see rats having a feast on left-over pizza in their room but honestly, as long as there is some order in the chaos, it's fine.


----------



## The Milkman (Feb 6, 2013)

LightyKD said:


> I want to agree with most of what you said but I still love my Wii *hugging Wii console* too much to put Ouya on THAT much of a pedestal. With that said, I'm stoked about the Ouya! OnLive is the big draw for me and there are some really good Android games that I would love to play on the big screen. I honestly do NOT like the controller. Yes the touch pad is OK for web browsing but I would have preferred a 3.5 inch HVGA screen. Hell, even a 2.5 inch QVGA would have been better (budget and controller size wise). I was hoping for some low end Wii U like interaction. Also the button coloring conflicts with OnLive. It's not that huge of a deal as long as I can use my 360 wired controller with the console. Furthermore I did have some correspondence with the Ouya crew and I do know that there are no limitations on what controller can be used as long as someone writes code for it so, I'm hoping that someone (can't be me right now, still working on my project) will make a motion heavy game soon.
> 
> Right now I still plan to do most of my gaming on my Wii and my HD style gaming on Ouya. Wii U has turned me off with all of the catering to the hardcore and dat price point. Hell, I'd like to see JXD make a Ouya companion app for their controller style tablets and maybe some interaction between the two devices.


 
Im not trying to downplay the wii, im just saying from the point Guildie is arguing, he makes it seem like the Ouya is pretty much useless if you hve a Wii, im saying hes wrong thats all.


----------



## IBNobody (Feb 6, 2013)

Ron said:


> While true that some people can't afford to buy consoles, the Ouya is not the most price efficient either. The GameStick is 30 bucks cheaper, and does about the same things. That's ignoring the fact that if you can't afford a game console, you probably can't afford a TV that accepts HDMI as well. The cheapest "decent" TV that accepts HDMI I could find is about $150 to $200. That's about the flea market price of a PS3 or XBOX. It also happens to be around the MSRP for a brand new Wii console. If I was in this situation, I'd save up a bit more to be able to nab that Wii. Most families in this situation do not have a shiny new LCD/LED. They have a good ol' CRT. The Ouya, does not have RCA output.


 
GameStick will sell for $79, plus $20 for the dock that adds USB and ethernet ports. The cost is a wash between it and the OUYA. The dock does add an SDCard slot, which the OUYA does not have. The SDCard slot is likely treated as a USB device (because the dock is essentially a USB hub + USB Ethernet NIC), so it would have the same effect as connecting a thumb-drive to the OUYA.

Also, you'd be surprised at how many people in the US can't "afford" to buy groceries but CAN afford to buy $3000 TV's. Is it that way for you up in Canada?


----------



## chyyran (Feb 6, 2013)

IBNobody said:


> Also, you'd be surprised at how many people in the US can't "afford" to buy groceries but CAN afford to buy $3000 TV's. Is it that way for you up in Canada?


 

I live in suburban Toronto, so I can't really answer that for you. Most people I know that can afford a nice TV can afford a Wii or a PS3.


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 6, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> Does Ouya have a expansible and/or upgradable memory?


 
On the site it states that you can expand the memory via USB



Zantigo said:


> Im not trying to downplay the wii, im just saying from the point Guildie is arguing, he makes it seem like the Ouya is pretty much useless if you hve a Wii, im saying hes wrong thats all.


 
I feel ya! Just as with any other console, people will have to make their decision of whether the device suits their needs or not.


----------



## IBNobody (Feb 6, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> That looks very much like to how mine and my girlfriend's room looked like when I was staying over at hers during the holidays last year, except y'know, she's a gamer herself.
> 
> I too dislike _total mess_ - nobody wants to see rats having a feast on left-over pizza in their room but honestly, as long as there is some order in the chaos, it's fine.


 
She sounds like a keeper. The less nagging you get about having cables and electronics all over the floor, the better!


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 6, 2013)

IBNobody said:


> She sounds like a keeper. The less nagging you get about having cables and electronics all over the floor, the better!


Oddly enough, at one point I was the one who had to nag.

Now, I'm no angel - my room is a mess like no other, but I needed to clean up a little bit around the Wii and the XBox 360 to fit my PS2 in there safetly.


----------



## The Milkman (Feb 6, 2013)

Ron said:


> While true that some people can't afford to buy consoles, the Ouya is not the most price efficient either. The GameStick is 30 bucks cheaper, and does about the same things. That's ignoring the fact that if you can't afford a game console, you probably can't afford a TV that accepts HDMI as well. The cheapest "decent" TV that accepts HDMI I could find is about $150 to $200. That's about the flea market price of a PS3 or XBOX. It also happens to be around the MSRP for a brand new Wii console. If I was in this situation, I'd save up a bit more to be able to nab that Wii. Most families in this situation do not have a shiny new LCD/LED. They have a good ol' CRT. The Ouya, does not have RCA output.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
You're taking my point on pricing the wrong way, if you're a student or a grad then you're most likely not able to afford anything but food and your light and water. I'm speaking more on my level, if you're a 12-16 y.o. chances are your parents stopped buying you games and you're not old enough to get a job. That crowd would benefit from something like Ouya seeing how the average American household has a TV made within the last 6 or so years, an internet connection of at least 1 MB/PS. Things that chances are your parents are already paying for. 

And not everyone is going to know what Gamestick is, of course if you look hard enough there's always something cheaper and better but people are lazy, you want proof look at how Apple made all its money.

also your point on PCs is correct, but I already stated my response to that.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Feb 6, 2013)

I would buy this just for the use of emulators, because that's just how I roll.


----------



## chyyran (Feb 6, 2013)

Zantigo said:


> You're taking my point on pricing the wrong way, if you're a student or a grad then you're most likely not able to afford anything but food and your light and water. I'm speaking more on my level, if you're a 12-16 y.o. chances are your parents stopped buying you games and you're not old enough to get a job. That crowd would benefit from something like Ouya seeing how the average American household has a TV made within the last 6 or so years, an internet connection of at least 1 MB/PS. Things that chances are your parents are already paying for.
> 
> And not everyone is going to know what Gamestick is, of course if you look hard enough there's always something cheaper and better but people are lazy, you want proof look at how Apple made all its money.
> 
> also your point on PCs is correct, but I already stated my response to that.


 

Tons of ways to make money in the 12-16 crowd if you really want to. Saving lunch money, paper route, mowing the lawn , or watering plants for neighbours, do chores for cash, allowance and if you're 14-16, you can probably get a real job at the mall or something if you work hard.

I said this before, if it were me, I'd save up that extra $50-100 for a real console. Then just pirate the shit out of it I can't afford to buy games. Some people don't know how to, true, but many people I know, myself included, for this very reason.


----------



## Luckkill4u (Feb 6, 2013)

Well the Ouya looks as if it has really low specs. For a 2013 device running off a mobile SoC to play games in the living room seems too old for this generation. If I want to play a Tegra HD game I will just take my phone out of my pocket or if I want to play a Tegra HD game on my TV I can just plug in my tablet. It runs at 1.8 Ghz with an overclocked GPU at 650hz. Hell I'm sure that's better than Ouya's untampered specs so I expect the Ouya 2 to have a 28nm 2.0Ghz SoC with a kepler based GPU.

These SoC's are for 2013:

*NVIDIA T40 (4-5x Cortex-A15, 32-64? CUDA core Kepler ULP)*
Apple A6 (4x Cortex-A15, 4x PowerVR SGX54xMP4)
Qualcomm MSM8974 (Quad-Core Krait 2-2.5GHz, Adreno 320 3D GPU)
TI OMAP6 (4x Cortex-A15, Mali T600)
Samsung Exynos (4x Cortex-A15, PowerVR)
If your going to buy a $99 Ouya it's going to be old technology. Quad core mobile devices have been out for a year now and the Samsung is already making a eight-core Galaxy S 4. HTC Has already released 3 quadcore devices while Samsung and LG has released 2. Apple has there dual-core ultra fast iPhone 5 which is about as good as a Tegra 3.


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 6, 2013)

Luckkill4u said:


> Well the Ouya looks as if it has really low specs. For a 2013 device running off a mobile SoC to play games in the living room seems too old for this generation. If I want to play a Tegra HD game I will just take my phone out of my pocket or if I want to play a Tegra HD game on my TV I can just plug in my tablet. It runs at 1.8 Ghz with an overclocked GPU at 650hz. Hell I'm sure that's better than Ouya's untampered specs so I expect the Ouya 2 to have a 28nm 2.0Ghz SoC with a kepler based GPU.
> 
> These SoC's are for 2013:
> 
> ...


 
I hope there's NO Ouya 2 until 4 years from now. If they want the device to be treated like a console then it needs to be on the shelf for longer than two years. I also hope that someone creates a dock that the Ouya can stand on top of with a Micro SD slot and at minimum 2 USB ports


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 6, 2013)

If it does well and last that long then we'll see that there is a market for ~$99 consoles.
If there is a Ouya 2, they can price it around the same with better tech and a better release timing.


----------



## IBNobody (Feb 6, 2013)

Luckkill4u said:


> Well the Ouya looks as if it has really low specs. For a 2013 device running off a mobile SoC to play games in the living room seems too old for this generation. If I want to play a Tegra HD game I will just take my phone out of my pocket or if I want to play a Tegra HD game on my TV I can just plug in my tablet. It runs at 1.8 Ghz with an overclocked GPU at 650hz. Hell I'm sure that's better than Ouya's untampered specs so I expect the Ouya 2 to have a 28nm 2.0Ghz SoC with a kepler based GPU.
> 
> These SoC's are for 2013:
> 
> ...


 
Would you recommend buying a Nexus 7 right now? It's "old tech".

Having "old tech" doesn't mean as much from a developer's standpoint. The OUYA's specs are comparible to better than the Nexus 7 (Tegra 3 T30L vs Tegra 3 T33) but minus the screen. The Nexus 7 was very popular, especially among android developers. Games that run on the Nexus 7 should run on the OUYA.

Sure there are plenty of new and more powerful SoC's coming out. That doesn't mean game developers are going to limit support of new titles to only them. In order to be successful, a local game rep once told me that they had to make sure that their games ran on mobile devices that were 4 years old. You can bet that the Nexus 7 is on that screening path (and thus the OUYA).

(You'll likely be able to overclock the OUYA too, and you might even be able to achieve higher coretemps because you're not limited to the heat constraints or battery of a phone/tablet body. It will have a cooling fan, too, which is the one feature of the device that I am not pleased with. It will be the only hardware piece I mod.)

TL;DR

Old Android Tech != Bad


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 6, 2013)

I have 0% interest in this after being greatly disappointed with the crap pay to play/keep playing shitty android games and sold my tablet. I couldn't care less if this comes out here or not.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Feb 6, 2013)

I'll state just a few reasons I'd buy this.

- Direct XBMC support is planned for the device. People freaked out when they saw the Rasberry Pi thinking of how they could make it a media center. For just $65 more you get a device with a more powerful processor, GPU?, WIFI, Bluetooth, and a gaming controller. Also, with this running Android, I wouldn't be surprised to see it running custom ROMS with overclock kernels and whatnot. It's a perfect toy for someone who wants to tinker and hack around with it. I'd sell my Pi and get this to run XBMC if I had the cash.

- Emulation! The point goes that much farther with the recent port of Retroarch to Android. Right away, you have over 13 cores which can run MAME, SNES, Cave Story, NES, GBA, PSX etc. along with Mupen64 Plus AE and the rapidly progressing PPSSPP emulator. I see this as a perfect little box to take with me for an old school Goldeneye/Mario Kart 64 LAN party. 

By the way, this is really going to help with the iOS snobs who say that their platform gets the better mobile games either first, or exclusively. Devices like Ouya and NVIDIA's Project Shield are really jump starting game development for Android, and with Ouya running the same hardware and OS as its Android brethren, I see no reason for developers to not later release their Ouya games on the Play Store. It's a win for Indie developers and a win for the gaming ecosystem on Android.

So there, love it or hate it, the Ouya is a pretty sweet 'lil box for those who can appreciate its strength and forgive its weaknesses. So you have all the major home consoles and beefed up PCs? Well guess what? Not everyone has the luxury to spend cash like that on expensive electronic. I can totally foresee some Grandma out there buying this on a whim for little Johnny at a Target, or it being featured on a home shopping channel like QVC. Female family members like to watch the channel and I've noticed a lot of 'plug in and play' devices that come preloaded with crappy games sell like hot cakes on there. I wouldn't doubt the parents would love Ouya too.

Ouya looks like it could be great for any one of these  reasons. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Luckkill4u (Feb 6, 2013)

IBNobody said:


> Would you recommend buying a Nexus 7 right now? It's "old tech".
> 
> Having "old tech" doesn't mean as much from a developer's standpoint. The OUYA's specs are comparible to better than the Nexus 7 (Tegra 3 T30L vs Tegra 3 T33) but minus the screen. The Nexus 7 was very popular, especially among android developers. Games that run on the Nexus 7 should run on the OUYA.
> 
> ...


Maybe I wasn't so clear on what I meant. On a newer 2013 SoC your 3D graphics would be at least 2x better than expecially on that Kepler ULP. Like I'm talking Xbox 360 visuals and much faster processing. Remember this is a console built off technology built for mobile devices. The Tegra 3 SoC has 5 processors 1 Low power core for deep sleep which make batter drain very very very minimal and, 4 clocked at round 1.3-1.7 Ghz depending on the model (Tegra 3L, Tegra 3 and Tegra 3+). Now we don't know which one is in the Ouya and hopefully it is the T3+ at 7Ghz and the GPU at 600Mhz. The problem with the Tegra 3 is the GPU which is much slower than say a Mali-400 and Adreno-320 and less capabilities.


----------



## GLiTcH (Feb 6, 2013)

Would get one only for emus n xbmc.


----------



## LockeCole_101629 (Feb 6, 2013)

that extra controller is quite expensive (there are lot's of android phones less than 60$)
and is there any multiplayer games for android?
also with only 8GB of space, I don't think it can hold lot's of games either since most HD games on android are 1GB+ in size.

idk, honestly I don't think we need special consoles for android games since most games are just casual games, and can be played on our hand.
I mean... android market is already saturated with so many device. How they going to survive if this isn't selling?
playing on your TV? I  can't even... If I had time to spent my time in front of television, I'll be watching discovery channel all day (probably it also can be done with ouya)
again do you think you would spent time playing games with it rather than your PS3/Xbox/Wii/U... with a big screen TV?
for kids? yes... it might work.

in the end, you're just going to buy product and not using it.


----------



## Janthran (Feb 6, 2013)

No time to check if Gahars already posted, so here we go
Reading OP made me say OH YEAH

I suck


----------



## IBNobody (Feb 6, 2013)

Luckkill4u said:


> Maybe I wasn't so clear on what I meant.


 
I'm sorry. I still don't understand your point. I thought your initial point was that the 2013 SoC's were going to trounce the 2012 SoC's, just like the 2012 SoC's trounced the 2011 SoC's. Am I wrong?

If that was the point you were trying to make, you are absolutely right! Yet you have people who buy a $600 tablet that get outdated every 6 months or so. Shouldn't they wait a few years until the mobile SoC market stabilizes like the PC market did?

I can buy an OUYA-like device for $99 every year for the next 5 years and still pay less. 



> Now we don't know which one is in the Ouya and hopefully it is the T3+ at 7Ghz and the GPU at 600Mhz. The problem with the Tegra 3 is the GPU which is much slower than say a Mali-400 and Adreno-320 and less capabilities.


 

(FYI: The dev kits shipped with the Tegra 3 T33, not the Tegra 3+ (which is the 28nm one, right?). In everything I've read, I didn't see that they were changing the PCA significantly between dev and retail. Here's a good article with rough impressions that confirmed the T33. It also highlighted that the OUYA's OS was tweaked more to be less multitasking intensive. It also placed the OUYA performance up around the Nexus 10 tablet.

Now, why is it a problem that the Tegra 3 is slower than either of those two GPU's?


----------



## Hells Malice (Feb 6, 2013)

7 pages in 10 hours.
Damn. No way I'm reading all this.

Anyone who thinks this thing will fail has to be retarded. It's already a pretty decent success, considering the kickstarter alone drummed up 8.5mill, with its 950k goal.

It's a great idea, and that's exactly why I have it and two controllers coming my way. Even if it does flop, who the hell even cares. It cost me like $120. That's pennies honestly to try and support this project.


----------



## IBNobody (Feb 6, 2013)

LockeCole_101629 said:


> that extra controller is quite expensive (there are lot's of android phones less than 60$)
> and is there any multiplayer games for android?


 
OUYA runs a customized version of Android and will have its own marketplace. They've said that they will have multi-player games. If the game doesn't require the touchpad, you can use a PS3 or X360 controller.



> also with only 8GB of space, I don't think it can hold lot's of games either since most HD games on android are 1GB+ in size.


 
They say that you can expand it. When I get mine from being a Kickstarter backer, I'll write a mini review on the hardware and post it here.



> playing on your TV? I can't even... If I had time to spent my time in front of television, I'll be watching discovery channel all day (probably it also can be done with ouya)
> again do you think you would spent time playing games with it rather than your PS3/Xbox/Wii/U... with a big screen TV?
> for kids? yes... it might work.
> 
> In the end, you're just going to buy product and not using it.


 

Buying a product and not using it.... Hmm... Sounds like my PS3 and my Wii. Talk about investments wasted.

Your statement pretty much nailed my usecase for the OUYA. I'll be using it as a media player and will let my kid play it. All games are free to try, and I'll be locking down any IAP's.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 6, 2013)

IBNobody said:


> OUYA will have its own marketplace.


 
Foxi4 stated, at one point,that it would just be hack into, to enable it to play the games on other devices.


----------



## IBNobody (Feb 6, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> Foxi4 stated, at one point,that it would just be hack into, to enable it to play the games on other devices.


 
Maybe. It might be as easy as sideloading an apk and patching out the OUYA framework stuff. It might be more difficult, like it was with getting Kindle Fire apps to run correctly.

If it ends up being all F2P-IAP crap do you even want it?


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 6, 2013)

Great article!

http://www.pocket-lint.com/news/49501/ouya-works-xbox-360-ps3-controllers-wirelessly


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 6, 2013)

> That's not handy, and makes your room fuggly as hell.
> Oyua is a simple, elegant, yet cheap solution





> My whole point was:
> This is not a good solution.
> If you have any better solution like a compact PC, ok, but that doesn't have to do with the case



The fun part was that the question at hand was "do you even have a PC in your living room?"


----------



## Deleted-185407 (Feb 6, 2013)

-


----------



## VMM (Feb 6, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> My solution is called "MicroATX mainboard with twin PCI-E, 6 RAM memory slots and an LGA socket in it", as in my edited post. That can easily rival any high-end PC and remain relatively small in size.


 
Good for you, but that does not have to do with the case.
The only thing I said is, Ron's solution is not elegant.
This has nothing to do with small PCs with fancy coolers and stuff like that.
It's simply a question about aesthetics.


----------



## Wombo Combo (Feb 6, 2013)

Wonder how easy it will be to root and install apks on it.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 6, 2013)

VMM said:


> Good for you, but that does not have to do with the case.
> The only thing I said is, Ron's solution is not elegant.
> This has nothing to do with small PCs with fancy coolers and stuff like that.
> It's simply a question about aesthetics.



I have always seen things like fashion as a logical paradox at best (outright con at worst and few confuse me for an optimist) but you are making so much progress on doing the same for aesthetics in general.

To that end I am going to have to invite you to elaborate upon what aesthetics are as it seems we are using different definitions.


Re: wires and mess. I could not find it and my history is not proving much help but a few months back on IRC someone linked up a nice image collection of the worst computer areas. Hopefully by mentioning it I can trigger the mind of someone with a bookmarks collection leaning more towards funny stuff.


----------



## IBNobody (Feb 6, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> I have always seen things like fashion as a logical paradox at best (outright con at worst and few confuse me for an optimist) but you are making so much progress on doing the same for aesthetics in general.
> 
> To that end I am going to have to invite you to elaborate upon what aesthetics are as it seems we are using different definitions.
> 
> ...


 
This?

http://www.gameranx.com/features/id/7457/article/25-worst-gaming-setups


EDIT: See? And it proved the point about the OUYA's small form factor being a blessing.

You be hard pressed to fit a PS3 or a Wii anywhere on that desk.


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 6, 2013)

IBNobody said:


> This?
> 
> http://www.gameranx.com/features/id/7457/article/25-worst-gaming-setups



A few of those photos did feature in the list I am thinking of but those that did were by far the tamer ones. I reckon there were some 60 odd photos in the collection I am thinking of as well.

Edit- that did provide a nice starting point for a search though.
Another I recognise (and still one of the tamer ones) - http://i.imgur.com/ii7N9.jpg


----------



## Valwin (Feb 6, 2013)

too bad nones going to buy it


----------



## LockeCole_101629 (Feb 6, 2013)

nvm-


----------



## IBNobody (Feb 6, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> A few of those photos did feature in the list I am thinking of but those that did were by far the tamer ones. I reckon there were some 60 odd photos in the collection I am thinking of as well.
> 
> Edit- that did provide a nice starting point for a search though.
> Another I recognise (and still one of the tamer ones) - http://i.imgur.com/ii7N9.jpg


 
What format was this collection? A Slideshow? Forum posts?


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 7, 2013)

Valwin said:


> too bad nones going to buy it


It kind of already been bought...


FAST6191 said:


> http://i.imgur.com/ii7N9.jpg


Kill it with fire!

Can the Ouya be connected to the computer?


----------



## Wintrale (Feb 7, 2013)

Now the question is... Has the Ouya's potential userbase already paid for their console? One of the downsides of Kickstarter is that you get people to fund your project in return for promising them the end product, so there's a significant drop in potential sales... And I'm sorry, but the Android port of the DS remake of Final Fantasy III is going to look absolutely terrible on a 42 inch HDTV running at 1080p.

I'll pass, thanks.


----------



## chyyran (Feb 7, 2013)

Peps said:


> Read through all 7 pages, and it's pretty ridiculous that maybe only one or two of you actually understand what OUYA is trying to do.
> 
> First off, it is technically a part of the next-generation of consoles, as next-generation is determined by the release window, not the hardware capabilities. We don't have a minimum benchmark of polygons/textures/shaders that determine whether or not a gaming console is next-generation. Saying that OUYA is not part of the next-generation is the equivilent of saying that the Wii wasn't a part of the previous generation, or that the Xbox was a generation higher than the PS2.
> 
> ...


 

The OUYA's purpose is to make money. Plain and simple. The OUYA is simply not the ideal device for home theatre applications or emulation, however, you're right in that it does play OUYA games very well. If you want to play OUYA games, go ahead and buy it. I may in the future, but for now, it doesn't seem like a good investment to me, if I can do everything it can do better on my current hardware. It's not even good hardware. Ignore whether it's current or next gen, it's engineered perfectly to make as much money as possible with the "casual" (god, I hate using that word) crowd. The main selling points of the OUYA is it's perceived cheap price, it's fancy casing and a few exclusives. Not to mention that freemuim is immensely more profitable than regular formats. Why else do you see everyone jumping onto the DLC bandwagon nowadays?

Also, Steam is hardly extortionate. Don't forget about PC.

And while hardware standardization is a good thing, it can also be a bad thing. We've seen this with the PS360 and PC, it restricts developers down the line, and by extension, it restricts what more powerful devices can do.

Not to mention Android hardware advances a hell of a lot faster.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 7, 2013)

Wintrale said:


> Now the question is... Has the Ouya's potential userbase already paid for their console? One of the downsides of Kickstarter is that you get people to fund your project in return for promising them the end product, so there's a significant drop in potential sales... And I'm sorry, but the Android port of the DS remake of Final Fantasy III is going to look absolutely terrible on a 42 inch HDTV running at 1080p.
> 
> I'll pass, thanks.


Unless it scales up somehow...


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 7, 2013)

I can't wait to see how things turn out in roughly a year from now. With Ouya in the mix and with the way the low end console tends to reign supreme each gen, I just wonder how the sales will look.


----------



## IBNobody (Feb 7, 2013)

I've been reading articles related to Julie Uhrman's DICE talk.



> She used the upcoming GTA V as a point: it’s a huge game, and will most likely do very well. Which is big for the consoles, and as a result, it’s huge for television. But, it also underscores the reason the console gaming is dying. As a result of games like GTA V, there are fewer and fewer developers working on console titles these days, due to the fact that there are very few companies that are making the big games that generate huge revenue. The smaller developers are shuttering and frequently leaving console development to work on mobile titles.


 
Also, OUYA-only gaming studios are starting to form up.



KingVamp said:


> Can the Ouya be connected to the computer?


Yes, it has a mini-USB port specifically for debugging and such. Every OUYA can be a dev console.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 7, 2013)

I may get this in a year, if it is doing well.


----------



## Deleted-185407 (Feb 7, 2013)

-


----------



## Wintrale (Feb 7, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> Unless it scales up somehow...


 
That still isn't going to help. Final Fantasy III looks great for a DS game that came out in the console's second year, but that was six years ago and on a significantly smaller screen with a significantly smaller resolution... The guys behind the Ouya want it to be taken seriously and the biggest launch title they've got is a game that's both pretty much guaranteed to look terrible on HDTVs (Squeenix aren't going to redraw all the textures and even if they did, the character models are rather basic even by the DS's standards) and of course cost significantly more than people will be willing to pay - it's £11 on the Android Store and the Ouya version is going to cost at least that.


----------



## IBNobody (Feb 7, 2013)

Wintrale said:


> The guys behind the Ouya want it to be taken seriously and the biggest launch title they've got is a game that's both pretty much guaranteed to look terrible on HDTVs (Squeenix aren't going to redraw all the textures and even if they did, the character models are rather basic even by the DS's standards) and of course cost significantly more than people will be willing to pay - it's £11 on the Android Store and the Ouya version is going to cost at least that.


 
SquareEnix is lazy. How is that OUYA's fault? Because OUYA didn't tell SquareEnix to take their shitty DS port and clean it up?

No.

What OUYA is doing instead is making SquareEnix release a portion of the game as a free-play demo. (Do note that SquareEnix DOES NOT have demos of their released Android games, and the 15 minute Android return policy starts when you start downloading that 172Mb title.)

You can try out the game, see if it sucks, and then not buy it.

EVERY OUYA game that requires a full purchase must have a demo, or it won't get added to the marketplace. How many other consoles do that?

(P.S. Did you know that SquareEnix did spruce the game up when they ported it to Android. The description lists "New and improved 3D visuals and story sequences only for Android" as a feature.)


----------



## chyyran (Feb 7, 2013)

Peps said:


> Of course OUYA is out to make money. And the best way to make money is to give exactly what consumers want and to have exclusive titles. As they have said in plenty of their videos and updates, they already have strong support from developers so I'm sure they'll get those exclusives quite easily.
> 
> I'm not understanding your point about how hardware standardisation is a bad thing. The only reason developers are restricted by the PS3/360 is because of the ridiculous licensing fees and the fact that generation has lasted far too long. The PC on the other hand, like the OUYA, isn't restricted at all and are both far more open. The downside with the PC of course is the lack of hardware standardisation, which is why you always need to have a powerful PC in order to run games that work just fine on the pathetic hardware that the PS3/360 have.
> 
> As long as OUYA refresh their hardware every few years, developers won't feel restricted at all, and will have sufficient time to pump out as much power of the hardware as possible like they do with existing game consoles.


 
If PS360 had half the processing power of a mid-end PC, games would look 10 times better, and will be way less buggy. I'll throw the PS3 version of Skyrim as an example.

The OUYA has to continually improve it's hardware if it wants to keep up. Basically putting a new OUYA every 1-3 years or be left in the dust. It's a great way to make money though, the Apple sales model.


----------



## jefffisher (Feb 7, 2013)

trying to follow this thread it looks like some people missed this http://www.engadget.com/2013/02/07/ouya-annual/


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 7, 2013)

Ron said:


> If PS360 had half the processing power of a mid-end PC, games would look 10 times better, and will be way less buggy. I'll throw the PS3 version of Skyrim as an example.


Skyrim for the PS3 was buggy only because of Bethesda's inability to program for the system - they said it themselves.

It's not the only example of games made by this studio which had issues on the PS3 - think Fallout 3 or New Vegas, their engines just hate the PS3.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 7, 2013)

jefffisher said:


> trying to follow this thread it looks like some people missed this http://www.engadget.com/2013/02/07/ouya-annual/


So, you pay less and upgrade more? Maybe I should have been two years.


IDk, in a 3 years time, you could just buy a regular console with price drop games. If you are good at saving money that is.


----------



## chyyran (Feb 7, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Skyrim for the PS3 was buggy only because of Bethesda's inability to program for the system - they said it themselves.
> 
> It's not the only example of games made by this studio which had issues on the PS3 - think Fallout 3 or New Vegas, their engines just hate the PS3.


 
If I recall correctly, a lack of RAM contributed, but the argument is that outdated hardware restricts newer hardware.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 7, 2013)

Ron said:


> If I recall correctly, a lack of RAM contributed, but the argument is that outdated hardware restricts newer hardware.


The PS3 doesn't "lack" memory in comparison to the 360 - in fact it has as much memory as the XBox 360 and it's actually much faster, it's the mechanism that's different.

The 360 has 512MB RAM that's dynamically-dedicated either to System/Game Assets or the GPU while the PS3 has 256MB RAM for System/Game Assets and 256MB VRAM for the GPU. All in all, the total capacity is the same - it's just that the PS3 has a static division into two portions of the memory while the 360 assigns it on-the-fly.

This difference allows designers to assign less memory for System Assets and more for the GPU or the other way around on the 360, but the same game engine has to be reworked on the PS3 to take advantage of the faster bus instead, and Bethesda had issues with that.

...Technobabble.


----------



## mechadylan (Feb 9, 2013)

Isn't Android 5.0 Key Lime Pie slated for a mid May '13 release? Why would anyone waltz into their local Target store a month later to buy a "top-of-the-line-gaming-console" running yesterday's OS?


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 10, 2013)

Side note: you can now pre order the Ouya at GameStop for a minimum payment of 25 dollars.  I checked earlier today.


----------



## IBNobody (Feb 10, 2013)

mechadylan said:


> Isn't Android 5.0 Key Lime Pie slated for a mid May '13 release? Why would anyone waltz into their local Target store a month later to buy a "top-of-the-line-gaming-console" running yesterday's OS?


 
They either don't care, or they are smart enough to know that it doesn't matter.

Not convinced? Check this out. How many of these Jelly Bean features are useful to a *console* that isn't running Google's framework?
http://www.android.com/about/jelly-bean/


----------



## Luckkill4u (Feb 10, 2013)

IBNobody said:


> They either don't care, or they are smart enough to know that it doesn't matter.
> 
> Not convinced? Check this out. How many of these Jelly Bean features are useful to a *console* that isn't running Google's framework?
> http://www.android.com/about/jelly-bean/


 


> Platform level support for new wireless display settings implemented on Nexus 4, including the ability to discover and connect to Miracast™ compatible devices via Wi-Fi Direct.
> Full HDMI mirroring with notifications and multi-display support.


 - android.com
This would be an interesting feature for a console though.


----------



## KingVamp (Feb 10, 2013)

Luckkill4u said:


> - android.comThis would be an interesting feature for a console though.


Am I missing something? Why can't they update the software?


----------



## lufere7 (Feb 10, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> I'm I missing something? Why can't they update the software?


Yeah I'm also wondering why those assumptions are made, even the worse companies at software updating release atleast one Android update for their Phones/Tablets so why wouldn't a system that seems will become popular not get atleast one update. And in the worse case, there is XDA. With the popularity of the device and it being supposedly dev friendly I'm sure it'll have a lot of ROMs to choose from.


----------



## FireGrey (Feb 10, 2013)

raulpica said:


> Man, someone's even listed them on Wikipedia as a "8th Gen Console". Oh gawd. The laughters. Can't stop 'em.
> 
> Ahem. Anyway, has someone already said that this thing will bomb hard? It will run games that tablets run, without the appeal (for kids) of a tablet.


And why isn't it an 8th generation console?


----------



## OrGoN3 (Feb 10, 2013)

This is the worst idea ever. It's a cheaper, screenless Nexus 7. Nothing will really be proprietary, as it just runs Android. Anyone can play these games on any Android device. It's a gimmick that will die very quickly. I've worked in the gaming industry for over a decade. The Ouya will be popular when it is first out, and it will die within 6 months of it being released. People will get tired of playing the same cell-phone games over and over with a bluetooth controller. There is nothing that this offers that cannot currently be done with phones and tablets. This is a great example of you get what you pay for: you pay $100 to play mediocre games. It'll be put down and never picked back up after the second week of using it.


----------



## raulpica (Feb 10, 2013)

FireGrey said:


> And why isn't it an 8th generation console?


Because if you think so, then we should pretty much include every other Android device in there.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 10, 2013)

raulpica said:


> Because if you think so, then we should pretty much include every other Android device in there.


_Weeell..._ If we forget about that and apply just the time of release criterion, I suppose it is _"8th Generation"_. Besides, we can't forget that the device has to be gaming-oriented to be considered a _"part of the family"._


----------



## FireGrey (Feb 10, 2013)

raulpica said:


> Because if you think so, then we should pretty much include every other Android device in there.


This is actually being marketed as a gaming console though.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Feb 10, 2013)

Yay for another pointless console that will be old by the time you get it outta the box


----------



## raulpica (Feb 10, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> _Weeell..._ If we forget about that and apply just the time of release criterion, I suppose it is _"8th Generation"_. Besides, we can't forget that the device has to be gaming-oriented to be considered a _"part of the family"._


Oh! Oh! You mean like every JXD, Yinlips product out there *and* the Archos Gamepad?



FireGrey said:


> This is actually being marketed as a gaming console though.


See above.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 10, 2013)

raulpica said:


> Oh! Oh! You mean like every JXD, Yinlips product out there *and* the Archos Gamepad?


Yes, I do mean that as long as _"gaming"_ is the focus of a given device. If we could count in the dozens of _"pseudo-computers", all of the "Pong Machines", all of the "Handheld Block/Brick Games" _then we may just as well count in Android-based devices oriented around gaming. Heck, Nokia N-Gage is considered a console.

Now, I wouldn't go as far as to call it a _"super-duper NextGen device"_ but if the time criterion alone is applied, I suppose it _"flies". _


----------



## KingBlank (Feb 10, 2013)

Kouen Hasuki said:


> Yay for another pointless console that will be old by the time you get it outta the box


I was thinking of backing the kickstarter, then that came to mind...


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 10, 2013)

KingBlank said:


> I was thinking of backing the kickstarter, then that came to mind...


You can always back the Game Stick.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Feb 10, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> You can always back the Game Stick.


or the CGW Zero


----------



## KingBlank (Feb 10, 2013)

Kouen Hasuki said:


> or the CGW Zero


and then there was the Sifteo ><


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Feb 10, 2013)

KingBlank said:


> and then there was the Sifteo ><


and all the JXD's


----------



## Veho (Feb 10, 2013)

KingBlank said:


> and then there was the Sifteo ><


Oh my God those things are _awesome_


----------



## Deleted-185407 (Feb 10, 2013)

-


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Feb 10, 2013)

Gaming is the last thing you should be doing on the Ouya.

Like great, it has OnLive and emulators. Whoopie. Like I enjoy OnLive for what it does but its library is still dwarfed by any home console or just a decent computer. Emulators, you have about a thousand devices that can do this, take your pick.

If you're really buying into the notion of "Ouya exclusives" that are perfect then you need to take a step back. They're either A) not gonna happen or B) be microtransition/ad ridden messes. At most you'll be lucky for Jetpack Joyride, MAYBE Temple Run (and its sequel) for decent, free games (they have microtransactions but they're not so in-your-face obnoxious).

The Ouya would be great if we lived in a money-less utopian society but we don't.


----------



## Veho (Feb 10, 2013)

Guild is an incorrigible optimist.


----------



## TCRe (Feb 10, 2013)

I can't wait for this really, Tegra 3 is great for emulation N64 games run really well on my Nexus 7.


----------



## raulpica (Feb 10, 2013)

Peps said:


> What's your definition of 8th generation console so?


Proprietary architecture and proprietary OS. Focusing on videogaming means having first-party developers too.

Grabbing Android, slapping it on a Raspberry Pi look-alike and shouting "HURR DURR I IZ CONSOLE" _*doesn't*_ mean creating a console. It's just something in for a quick buck, it's blatant as that.


----------



## Kouen Hasuki (Feb 10, 2013)

raulpica said:


> Proprietary architecture and proprietary OS. Focusing on videogaming means having first-party developers too.
> 
> Grabbing Android, slapping it on a Raspberry Pi look-alike and shouting "HURR DURR I IZ CONSOLE" _*doesn't*_ mean creating a console. It's just something in for a quick buck, it's blatant as that.


I like you


----------



## Deleted-185407 (Feb 10, 2013)

-


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 10, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Gaming is the last thing you should be doing on the Ouya.
> 
> Like great, it has OnLive and emulators. Whoopie. Like I enjoy OnLive for what it does but its library is still dwarfed by any home console or just a decent computer. Emulators, you have about a thousand devices that can do this, take your pick.
> 
> ...


 
I somewhat agree with you. I'm using my Ouya to replace my OnLive console (which I still have) and to add more multimedia features to my living room TV. I'm still not sure if I want to migrate some of my Android collection over to the console (meaning that I would have to re-purchase some games and I don't want to) or just only buy bigger Android games that I deem good enough for TV. I really wished that more Android games had cloud saving (i.e. Dead Trigger), then I would have no problem at all having the same games on my tablet (my main portable) and Ouya.


----------



## LockeCole_101629 (Feb 10, 2013)

You seems misunderstand his point.
it's the "android" part

that OS was designed/created mainly not for games, ofcourse it's still debatable since it also can play games.
as for consoles part, it doesn't matter how powerful the hardware it still has limitation since the core is based on android.
Unlike the other consoles, which is really had 1 purpose, games. (those extra capability is just an extra)

then again... you might said, "OUYA will also had their premium/exclusive games"
considering they really want to make money of their games, I doubt it. Sooner or later those games will also available on android market.

that is the main problem of this consoles concept
just re-packaging whatever is out there on market which also playable with any generic android device, brand it with "OUYA" compatible, voila you got a deal.

this thing also can't be considered as multi platform since the core of the OS is the same.
it just another android device, which publish/develop by OUYA (or whatever name of this company) to play Android Games.
Even with same title on Sony/PC/Xbox/Wii/U often it's entirely different gameplay.

nvidia also do the same thing but they have different concept with their project shield
http://shield.nvidia.com/

and imo, they have far better concept.

people nowdays are very consumerism, they will buy anything they like even it has no use in the long run, with low price it's even worse. (or better depends with your points of view)

the selling point of OUYA is
1. it also can play any Android games.
2. Had better support from developer (if any)
3. Cheap (relative)
4. Small, and powerful than generic android device.
5. Exclusive games (that's what they said)
6. Can do lot's of thing (but... it just like any android device)
7. HD capability.
you put the list.

I agreed with raulpica said, probably it's one of the best way to gain quick cash.
since android is used in almost everything, people already know what android capable of.
instead create something from zero that no one will know, it's easier to get attention from game developers out there to put their work into their system.

I'm not even surprised if they re-pack a free android game and sell it into their system because that is the purposed.
Note: repackage as in remodel the setting/control/graphic etc, but also they might add nothing and just put it in the market because they can.

For me & probably many others, OUYA just another android device variant with better capability to play "android" games (probably), people will know it, people will buy it, and soon forget it, The End.

Good Night.


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 10, 2013)

LockeCole_101629 said:


> You seems misunderstand his point.
> it's the "android" part
> 
> that OS was designed/created mainly not for games, ofcourse it's still debatable since it also can play games.
> ...


 
A bit negative but I get your POV. At least you're not of the camp that says mobile games aren't games at all. With that said, let's just be frank and admit that some higher end Android games are fairly suited for the TV I do wonder if it's possible to allow Ouya games to turn off most of Android and gain more of the control over the system allowing for better performance. My only gripe with Ouya so far is the yearly upgrade bullcrap! To me that makes it less of a "console" and more of a "device".

As for this argument that Android isnt exactly a OS made with gaming in mind, what do we say about Windows? Yes most games are on Windows but the OS was never created with gaming in mind, it evolved into a OS that was good for gaming. The same can also happen for Android.


----------



## zanfire (Feb 10, 2013)

if you have kids or just want to play some android/smartphone games with proper controls, this isnt that bad. 99$ isnt much, hell most people will spend that or more on a single game with DLC or a single collectors edition of a game. There are a few decent games that would be cool with console controls and since its so cheap and easy, indie devs can make stuff on it just fine.

Will it be the next xbox/nintendo/ps3....not a chance in hell, but an amusing little sub to them....for the price, why not?


----------



## Deleted-185407 (Feb 10, 2013)

-


----------



## LockeCole_101629 (Feb 10, 2013)

LightyKD said:


> My only gripe with Ouya so far is the yearly upgrade bullcrap! To me that makes it less of a "console" and more of a "device".
> 
> As for this argument that Android isn't exactly a OS made with gaming in mind, what do we say about Windows? Yes most games are on Windows but the OS was never created with gaming in mind, it evolved into a OS that was good for gaming. The same can also happen for Android.


Windows is a more complex, I mean computer having capability to play games far long before DOS even arrived, Windows just following the legacy.
Yes it could be happening in the future.



Peps said:


> The whole "repackaging" argument is also nonsense. That's effectively what current console manufacturers do, they take existing hardware, plug it all together, and sell it off. The next generation of course is rumoured to be primarily focused around PC components and architectures. The Oculus Rift in their original prototype also just took mobile phone parts and plugged them together. Re-using existing components is a good thing, not a bad thing.


this repackage is just my thoughts

and for others machine usually we call it ports
computer also have lots of different OS (Unix/Windows/and last thing I know is Chromium OS) and it's not compatible each other.
just like iOS & Android.
even technically both can running the same game, but each own using different code. In most case Developer will pick the one which has bigger user based (for computer is windows) because they are looking for profits, it is profitable thus from both Windows & game developers will continue to support computer to be able to play games (make sense right?).

I said repackage because theoretically we probably able to play vanilla (clean) direct android games with OUYA, unless that game is from another platform (say iOS) then it's called a port, but since they scrap the touch screen ability they need to rework it so it will work with controller.

" Let's make another device based on android and we classified as a console "

we are trapped with their HYPE, making lot's of argument and so on
I'm sure Apple could do the same thing with their line up if they want too.

Computer capable to do almost any consoles out there, but are we classifying computer as a console? or vice versa, for example XBOX also able to use windows XP long time ago, or a PS3 with Linux do we classify it as a computer?

it's not a console, it just another GADGET android based specified to play Android games, that's it.


----------



## Deleted-185407 (Feb 10, 2013)

-


----------



## FAST6191 (Feb 10, 2013)

LockeCole_101629 said:


> or a PS3 with Linux do we classify it as a computer?



PS2 as well to an extent ( http://www.joystiq.com/2006/06/20/ps2-is-not-a-computer-says-lord-justice/ ) and a lot of European countries as far as taxes are concerned said yes, yes you do count it as a computer
http://kotaku.com/179245/why-the-ps3-is-a-computer-sony-dodges-euro-tax-men

Edit- see also export restrictions if you want to come at it another way- http://www.nytimes.com/library/review/061399china-chips-review.html


----------



## Obveron (Feb 11, 2013)

Why does it have such a crappy xbox-like d-pad?



Peps said:


> Whatever the OS was designed for is completely irrelevant to the discussion. Remember that Android is perfectly open-source and they can do whatever they want to the OS and optimise it for their purposes. Besides, to argue that gaming on Android is poor because the OS isn't designed for games, is effectively the same as saying that Windows restricts gaming somehow because it's wasn't designed with games in mind.


Windows DOES restrict gaming.
Gaming consoles use streamlined OS designed for developers to code as close to hardware as they like.  Wii allows devleopers to actually pick and choose what is loaded in the OS for their game (which is why there are so many Wii IOS).
Windows is multipurpose and it prevents coding direct to hardware and prevents developers from optimizing their titles as well as they could for consoles.  Developers know the hardware they are coding for consoles and Windows games need to offer compatiblity to a variety of hardware.  Xbox 360 can have decent titles at good framerates with only 512mb ram an 7 year old GPU, the same titles on Windows need signifcantly better hardware.

Android games need to offer compatibility to a HUGE variety of hardware that is ever-changing to Moore's law on steroids.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 11, 2013)

Obveron said:


> Android games need to offer compatibility to a HUGE variety of hardware that is ever-changing to Moore's law on steroids.


Which is precisely why there are attempts to create branded frameworks for applications. Sony's PlayStation Certified program or NVidia's Tegrazone were created not only to promote given brands but also to assure compatibility.

If you have a Tegra-powered device, you can be almost 100% certain that software bought via Tegrazone will be compatible with it - they're all tested by NVidia after all, and in the rare event that you do run into issues, it's also a convenient way of reporting bugs to the developers.

PlayStation Mobile works in a similar fashion, but more _"in-depth"_ - it's a whole framework based on C# on which applications run practically independently from the actual hardware. Regardless of what device you own, the applications will have the same amount of memory and processing power at their disposal which improves compatibility greatly _(at least in theory - everything depends on how good the framework actually is, but from what I'm seeing it's getting regular updates)_.

Another step in a good direction is posting several versions of the same App in the Google Play store - do note that you often run into a "Standard", "Lite" and "Tegra" (or even several "Tegra" - for Series 2 and 3 separately) versions of the exact same applications. Seeing that most devices use Systems-on-a-Chip, if the App is optimized for a given type of it, you have a higer chance of it working properly on your handset.

The OUYA and the Game Stick will feature similar frameworks for their games and applications - if something's on the OUYA Store, how can it not work on an OUYA? If it's on the Game Stick store, naturally it will be fully-compatible with the Game Stick.


----------



## Deleted-185407 (Feb 11, 2013)

-


----------



## Bake (Feb 12, 2013)

People will buy anything these days, won't they?


----------



## Obveron (Feb 15, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> The OUYA and the Game Stick will feature similar frameworks for their games and applications - if something's on the OUYA Store, how can it not work on an OUYA? If it's on the Game Stick store, naturally it will be fully-compatible with the Game Stick.


It's the necessity for Android game cross-compatibility that prevents developers from focusing on optimization for specific hardware. Instead the focus is on wide compatibility so their content is playable on as many devices as possible.
Naturally this cuts into the resources of developers to offer different versions for different hardware, or the other option is limit their game for the lowest common denominator.

High level platform independent frameworks do a good job for compatibility but won't match the performance of low level coding to only 1 hardware set.

Just sayin.



Peps said:


> You're really using a very unfair comparison here.


I thought you started this comparison? (IE Console with a multipurpose OS is fine because gaming on Windows is fine)


Peps said:


> First reason being, games on PCs are graphically far superior than what the consoles have. The current generation of consoles can barely do 720p and have to use scaling algorithms in order to give the appearance of 1080p resolution in some games. Games like Call of Duty actually have terrible resolutions (eg. 960 * 544) and as a result will naturally need far less hardware to run. So straight off the bat you can't say that games require significantly better hardware to run on Windows. If we were talking about the same resolution with the same amount of texture detail and so on, the requirements for the PC would be far less than what you're thinking of.


PC games are superior in that they can run at higher resolutions and framerates, if the hardware is capable. I realize that a current low-end and affordable windows gaming rig can easily destroy a console in resolution and frames rates in a game like COD. But that hardware is significantly faster than those consoles. But I tell ya, you won't be playing COD BO2 on Windows with a 2006 gpu and cpu and only 512mb ram. There's no question, a console OS can do away with alot of the multipurpose stuff to make it more lightweight.


I agree with you regarding security, it does have an overhead (hopefully ofloaded by a co-processor). I'm not sure it really interferes with a developer's access to hardware, as long as their code is signed.


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Feb 16, 2013)

So... $99 for the console and 1 controller and $49 for just a controller? Ooookay!


----------

